# Let's talk TV series



## emperor_black (Oct 6, 2010)

Since I renewed my Netflix account and got myself a Blu-ray with Netflix, I've finished watching 24 and Prison Break. I was never too big on TV series. The only ones I watch are Seinfeld reruns lol, Hells Kitchen, Desperate Housewives (along with wifey who loves it) and the new Outsourced. 

So, what can you guys recommend to watch on Netflix as far as TV series go?


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Oct 6, 2010)

Weeds
Dexter


----------



## IDLE (Oct 6, 2010)

Californication and Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Oct 6, 2010)

FRIENDS


----------



## Varcolac (Oct 6, 2010)

Deadwood.


----------



## lobee (Oct 6, 2010)

Sopranos
The Wire
Breaking Bad
It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia
Band Of Brothers
Spartacus: Blood And Sand
Rescue Me
Mad Men
Arrested Development
Carnivale
Party Down
Black Books


----------



## Static (Oct 6, 2010)

how i met your mother 
Fringe(highly recommended..lost fans would probably dig this)
californication


----------



## The Somberlain (Oct 6, 2010)

Lost
Doctor Who
Battlestar Galactica
Flight of the Conchords


----------



## Auyard (Oct 6, 2010)

Some repeats that I highly approve of :
Carnivale
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia
Arrested Development
Dexter
Band of Brothers (would be cool to do in like a weekend theres only 10(?) episodes)
Breaking Bad (the dad from Malcolm in the Middle who can be a badass at times)
Flight of the Conchords
Lost (I've only seen season 1 though so...)

and:

Terriers (it's new only 4 episodes in)
The Big Bang Theory
Psych
Rules of Engagement
The Office
Sons of Anarchy


----------



## StupidDav (Oct 6, 2010)

House M.D.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 6, 2010)

The only tv series I've ever watched was Band of Brothers and House (still watching)


----------



## Chickenhawk (Oct 6, 2010)

Sons of Anarchy
The Big Bang Theory
It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia
Band of Brothers


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 6, 2010)

Great ones mentioned so far like Dexter and House. I have really gotten into Bones lately too.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 6, 2010)

Not enough mentions of Seinfeld.


Or South Park. Or The Brak Show. Or Aqua Teen Hunger Force.

Fuck, pretty much all of Adult Swim. Fuck your "real life" television shows. I'll take Rick and Steve: The Happiest Gay Couple in all the World or Morel Orel over all your shit.

I'm all about the fucking cartoons.


----------



## pink freud (Oct 6, 2010)

I just finished season 1 of Sanctuary on Netflix. I'll definitely keep on going with it.


----------



## EliNoPants (Oct 6, 2010)

Frisky Dingo...it might be the funniest show ever


----------



## Variant (Oct 6, 2010)

Nova


----------



## emperor_black (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow! Never even knew there were so many shows on TV.  Funny, no one mentioned 'Heroes'. I and wifey liked the first season. But after that, it sort of started getting lame.


----------



## aslsmm (Oct 7, 2010)

dude supernatural kicks ass. you need to watch saupernatural, dexter, sons of anarchy, pawn stars and future weapons.


----------



## PulpoxisxurxGOD (Oct 7, 2010)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Weeds
> Dexter


  those are the shows i started watching on my netflix that i have on my xbox360.


----------



## PulpoxisxurxGOD (Oct 7, 2010)

oh and Archer! Great show. Definately one worth watching. If the animation won't get you, the jokes will.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 7, 2010)

if you are a geek like me and you like 80s / 90s set-ups (ie 3 rooms) then watch "The big bang theory".


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 7, 2010)

The First 48.


----------



## jymellis (Oct 7, 2010)

its always sunny in philadelphia


----------



## petereanima (Oct 7, 2010)

aslsmm said:


> dude supernatural kicks ass. you need to watch saupernatural.



This!

And also: 24 and the first 2 seasons of Prison Break.

oh, wait....


----------



## The Somberlain (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh..and Chuck and Torchwood


----------



## PulpoxisxurxGOD (Oct 7, 2010)

Breaking Bad is pretty sweet.


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 7, 2010)

MTV's Sweet 16
So you can rage at all the whiny 16 year old jailbait.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 7, 2010)

My 2 favorite series ever got cancelled. It's like a sick agenda the industry has against me or something.

Deadwood.
Firefly.


----------



## emperor_black (Oct 7, 2010)

Cabinet said:


> MTV's Sweet 16
> So you can rage at all the whiny 16 year old jailbait.



That's the last show I'd watch!  but I did catch a couple of episodes while flipping through channels on TV and man, its crazy, the mentality of these kids and the way they think.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 7, 2010)

House is probably my favorite currently.

There's always HIGHLANDER too for all of your epic Immortal-Scottish-Samurai viewing needs.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 7, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> House is probably my favorite currently.
> 
> There's always HIGHLANDER too for all of your epic Immortal-Scottish-Samurai viewing needs.



The problem is Connor McCloud is made of TEH AWESOME, whereas Duncan McCloud is made of TEH FAIL. 

*edit* Also, the series doesn't have Sean Connery. Fail.


----------



## jaredowty (Oct 19, 2010)

The Wire is amazing, and I can't see anything coming close honestly. A show so layered that it makes other dramas seem simpleminded, where every character is individual and equally important, and realism is respected almost 100% of the time (unlike most TV); all while taking on a whole new side of Baltimore/set of characters each season, new sets of fresh and interesting themes. Brilliant. Exceeds any film I've seen as well.

But Deadwood, Six Feet Under, and the first two seasons of Dexter are almost as awesome. I also really like the first two seasons of Weeds for it's sheer humor. Kevin Nealon FTW.

Shows I'm wanting to check out: Oz, Mad Men, Carnivale, Breaking Bad, Treme, Arrested Development.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll just list the some shows I like and you can decide to pick through them or not:

Monty Python's Flying Circus
Pawn Stars
Lie to Me
South Park
Sledgehammer
The Job
Get Smart
Aeon Flux
Bevis and Butthead
The Addams Family
MTV's The State (at least it was funny to me when I was in High School)
The Simpsons
The Sopranos
The Twilight Zone

Also shows that started getting bad before they went off the air
Nip Tuck - Seasons 1-3, maybe 4
Heroes - Season 1 and maybe 2


----------



## emperor_black (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm watching Dexter based on your recommendations guys. Its awesome! Still have a whole 2nd season to watch.


----------



## inaudio (Oct 19, 2010)

some personal favourites of mine..
Arrested Development
Freaks and Geeks
Da Ali G Show
Gavin & Stacey
Flight of the Conchords
Fawlty Towers
Louis Theroux's Weird Weekends


----------



## Guitarmiester (Nov 4, 2010)

PulpoxisxurxGOD said:


> Breaking Bad is pretty sweet.



Cool to see some Breaking Bad fans on here! I'm hoping The Walking Dead will lead right into the fourth season of Breaking Bad. I've heard some crazy ideas about the cliffhanger of Jesse holding the gun.


----------



## s_the_fallen (Nov 6, 2010)

Rome (My fav..Too bad it got cancelled)
Deadwood
The Wire
Sopranos (First couple of seasons)
Amazing Race (Its a cool way to see the world)


----------



## coldm51 (Dec 7, 2010)

Blue Mountain State


----------



## Mexi (Dec 7, 2010)

Dexter, Mad Men, Breaking Bad, Burn Notice


----------



## Guitarmiester (Dec 7, 2010)

I was hoping The Walking Dead would lead to season 4 of Breaking Bad, but it turns out that season 4 will not air until July. 

Lame.


----------



## jaredowty (Dec 7, 2010)

Mexi said:


> Mad Men



I just finished the first season, it's some good shit. It lacks layered characters and themes, but is still very well done and entertaining.


----------

